# Want to send image in mail compose body



## ejazhaque (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi,

I am working on an android application which sends email (texts and images) to gmail, yahoo and other mail services. The version i am using is android 2.2 and it is compatible with 2.2 and above.

*I want to send images in the mail compose body section. I have tried doing so but whenever I sent mail either the images won't come or a small box is displayed in the mail body.

I have searched many websites but did not get enough help. Please help me out with this. I don't want to send the images as an attachment. I want to send both text and images in the mail compose body itself.*

Looking forward to a quick and positive response from you guyz as soon as possible

Regards,

Ejaz


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello Ejaz, welcome to TSF!

E-mails are text only unless you use an attachment or an HTML E-mail. Either way, the user still will most likely not see your image unless they give their E-mail client permission to do so. Most people choose the HTML route, which would be your answer here. If you do, you'll simply have to host the image on a server ( such as imageshack.com ) and link to that image in your text body using HTML:

<img src="http://images.com/myimage.jpg">

Hope that helps you!


----------

